# Triple Test with Twins



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Me yet again!

Apparently it is now standard practice within our PCT to offer all pregnant women the Triple Test which is fine and I understand this.  I also understand that if you get a high risk result the next course of action would be amnios which is something I am not sure about due to an apparent increased risk of miscarriage (after 4 previous m/c's I dont want a any higher risk!)

Now that we are expecting twins how does the Triple Test work?  Does it just give an overall risk for both babies and if it shows a high risk and we end up having the amnios do they have to do two (one for each?)

Hope this makes sence!

Thanks 

Toni


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just to let you know, I'm not avoiding your question, I just don't know the answer for certain I'm afraid.

Jan may be more help, as she is based on the community so talks about this on a regular basis.  If not, I can definitely try and find out for you tomorrow.


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks hun!


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Twins are difficult when it comes to screening. I would have thought the tripple test would be not valid result when you have twins so may not be worth the worry as what would you do about it?  Nuchal scans may be more accurate when you are loooking for Downs because they look at the individual baby.

You may wish to just wait and see what the anomoly scan shows at 18-20 weeks

Why dont you ask to speak to your area screening coordinator/consultant as they are best placed to advise you?

The sticky link about screening may help you.

Hope that helps

jan


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Thats great thanks so much for your advice!


----------

